# Dirt 2 Demo rumored Soon! (hopefully in the next 7 days)



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 26, 2009)

From what I've read around the grape vine is that a Dirt 2 demo is scheduled for release soon (should be within a weeks time). Some speculate as soon as tomorrow.  AMD has already released drivers for CF support Vista/Win7 32-64 bit and XP 32-64 bit which is available at TPU.


Side note:
OF2: DR release date 6 October, Demo out - November 18
FUEL release date June 2, demo out - July 9
DiRT 2 release Date 1-4 December, demo out ** of December.

CM doesn't have a good track record but at least a demo is coming.

*9 Different locations with over 100 races​*


*Race Types:​*Rally
Rally Cross
Trailblazer
Land Rush 
Raid​


*Special Modes​:*
Domination
Last Man Standing
Gate Crusher​


*Vehicles:​*7 vehicle classes



*Vehicle Customizations:*
-Liveries
-Conversation Packs
-Customized Gear Ratios
-Suspension Firmness
-Differentials
-Down Force
-etc​


*Up to 8 players for online play​*

*Download Locations*​TPU
GameShadow
Gamershell
Big Download
Strategy 7Informer
WorthDownloading
BoomTown
Computer Games
Gamespot
Fileplay
4player


----------



## wolf (Nov 27, 2009)

Cant wait, I have a copy on steam just waiting of that release day, just hoping Australia doesn't get shafted again with a few days/weeks later than everyone else.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 27, 2009)

why are you waitin for demo if you got coupon for full version?Wolf,as all 5xxx series cards got it in pack,as i know.atleast 5850 got it,because my brother bought one.


----------



## musek (Nov 27, 2009)

Arciks said:


> why are you waitin for demo if you got coupon for full version?Wolf,as all 5xxx series cards got it in pack,as i know.atleast 5850 got it,because my brother bought one.



Not all... My PowerColor 5870 didn't.  
But hey - at least I've got it on decent price. Right now in Poland 5850 (if you will manage to find them in stock) are almost in same price that I bought my 5870...


----------



## wolf (Nov 27, 2009)

demo will be out before full release so I'll probably nab that too, but I still can't preload any files for the full version on steam


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 27, 2009)

i dont think i will demo it i just play it on bros PC when coupon will start to work.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 30, 2009)

The demo is out!!! People are already playing this game showing either pics, videos or both.
video


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

First graphic I see is 

AMD "Future is Fusion"




















































dx10 LOOKS LIKE SHIAT, but its just a demo.. controls are ok.

game uses alot of cpu and memory but runs fairly smooth..


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

here is a video i made..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ioA54o6hrQ

in the demo it says the game will be out in December

I wanna see DX11 screens for comparison


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

It will be out this Tuesday December 1st.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 30, 2009)

His screen shots are using DX9.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

ahhhh well that makes a ton of sense then. game was looking stupid.

I cant wait to see erockers screenie, hes got the goods.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 30, 2009)

LOL wut? The graphics look fine and are better then Dirt.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

FRAPS isn't working for me. I get no FPS counter and can't take screens.

1920x1200 8x AA Ultra settings (everything all the way up)

results samples="18496" min_fps="69.133675" av_fps="76.484222"


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

fraps 3.0.1 ?

good thing its just a demo, the graphics look rediculously retarded dumb (in dx9 lol you see those fans watching?? lmao!!).. im curious to see the final product


----------



## wolf (Nov 30, 2009)

Available: 2 December 2009
This game will unlock in approximately 1 day and 14 hours

Screw the demo when I only have to wait this long to get the full version, really sucks that I still cant pre load any of the files yet


----------



## dir_d (Nov 30, 2009)

Dunno what DX i was runing but i had 4xMSAA Everything on Ultra or as high as it would go and i ran the benchmark


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

Is the benchmark in the demo bec. I looked around and didnt see it.


----------



## wiak (Nov 30, 2009)

if you are using nvidia your onDirectX 9, if your using any ATI Radeon HD 5000 graphics card your on DirectX 11

atleast if your running Windows 7, or have updated vista to platform update


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF1B7xZky7k&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div


----------



## dir_d (Nov 30, 2009)

Benchmark is at the bottom of the options page. So i guess i was running DX11@1920x1080


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

shevanel said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CF1B7xZky7k&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div



That video shows nothing. I guess I'll have to do the trial of FRAPS.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

If the "dirt" in Dirt 2 looks like that of the pic in that video then I'm sold on the "dirt" alone.


----------



## dir_d (Nov 30, 2009)

This game is very very pretty specially the replay of the race you did


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 30, 2009)

woooo found a demo download and tested on an ATI HD4650, Game looks a lot better than Dirt1 and seems to run pretty much the same on the crappy GPU i have.

1280/1024 res / 4x msaa or how ever u spell it,  other settings on high and a few on ultra 13.5FPS lol


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rBsN1UZPg

It should be in 1080p in a little while.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

9800gt
all high
1920x1080
4xmsaa


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 30, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> woooo found a demo download and tested on an ATI HD4650, Game looks a lot better than Dirt1 and seems to run pretty much the same on the crappy GPU i have.
> 
> 1280/1024 res / 4x msaa or how ever u spell it,  other settings on high and a few on ultra 13.5FPS lol



lmao 13fps, wow thats mind blowing lol!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 30, 2009)

yeah lol i diden't expect it to run to good anyway seeing and the first game ran crap aswell  funny how other games run great with high settings.

Grid runs great 45FPS / res evil 5 ran good 25+ fps DX10, ninja blade / COD4/5.

ill upgrade after xmas tho to maybe a HD5750


----------



## wiak (Nov 30, 2009)

i get over 70fps average on my 5870, Phenom II 965 3.4ghz and a singel channel shack of DDR3 2GB 1333mhz 6-6-6-25
and i have no clue if it runs in DX11 or not hehe, they forgot to put a running in DX11 or not in the GUI


----------



## wiak (Nov 30, 2009)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> lmao 13fps, wow thats mind blowing lol!


not that bad, yo should look at Intel IGPs, that an epic 1fps average i asume 

btw made a video of demo
http://s3.nwgat.net/flvplayers3/dirt2.html
excuse my driving


----------



## dir_d (Nov 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rBsN1UZPg
> 
> It should be in 1080p in a little while.



video is nice but dosent give it justice especially the lighting wow its nice.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Nov 30, 2009)

ahh i cant wait to play this, i got a 5770 coming in the mail


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 30, 2009)

I assume they are console demos?


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> I assume they are console demos?



Why would a console demo have a benchmark? No, PC demo. I don't think FRAPS works with consoles either.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> Why would a console demo have a benchmark? No, PC demo. I don't think FRAPS works with consoles either.



ahh...true....lolz ...I didnt even notice that..getting blind in my old age

Downloading right now.


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

My video doesn't do it justice, I thought the image quality would of been better. I seems like it's running in 720p instead of 1080p for some reason. I really like this game, I've been playing the demo a lot! Tomorrow, the full game should be released.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 30, 2009)

link to pc demo?


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> link to pc demo?



You will have to search for it. There is no "official" demo.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 30, 2009)

oho!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 30, 2009)

There are a few graphical settings that can be set to ultra!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 30, 2009)

shadows kill my card as does the MSAA so i set shadows to medium and 0x MSAA all other settings to ultra and got 21 to 27 FPS woo.
game still looks amazing. with a few more tweks i can average 31 FPS witch is good enough to play it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 30, 2009)

Anyone know what Blue Ripple Sound, Rapture is under All programs?


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 30, 2009)

not sure but i removed it because i dident know what it was and the demo is still working fine. might reinstall and have a mess with the settings, from what i seen it looks like a way to set surround sound for the game.

im sure its linked to the demo tho as i have never seen it before untill the demo was installed.


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 30, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Anyone know what Blue Ripple Sound, Rapture is under All programs?





animal007uk said:


> not sure but i removed it because i dident know what it was and the demo is still working fine. might reinstall and have a mess with the settings, from what i seen it looks like a way to set surround sound for the game.
> 
> im sure its linked to the demo tho as i have never seen it before untill the demo was installed.



Blue Ripple Sound


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

You can force super sampling AA in this game. With it on I'm hovering around the mid-30's to mid 40's for FPS with two 5850's mildly overclocked (775/1100). It looks great!


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I just gave the demo a spin and yeah it's nice. (As usual CM uses there "cryptic" setup for wheels as was the previous Dirt) Thankfully it didn't take me long to get my G25 responding nicely.

I REALLY do feel it has a real NFS: Pro Street look to it with the menu's and such. I don't know if I will pick this one up it seems to be heading down the "bling bling" road(again made me feel like I was playing a Rally version of Pro Street)
I have been letting NFS: Shift gather dust for quite some time waiting for "The Patch" which will be out tomorrow. At least now I have my racing seat all setup and ready for it


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 30, 2009)

Decent demo! I had smooth game play with all the blingading going...I will probably get the game.


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

erocker said:


> You can force super sampling AA in this game. With it on I'm hovering around the mid-30's to mid 40's for FPS with two 5850's mildly overclocked (775/1100). It looks great!




how about a screen shot of that thing maxxed out.

Looks like shit on my pc, but its only dx9 i suppose and only on high. looks like a 2006 game


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2009)

shevanel said:


> how about a screen shot of that thing maxxed out.
> 
> Looks like shit on my pc, but its only dx9 i suppose and only on high. looks like a 2006 game



Your screeshots really don't look that bad?! Maybe, since this isn't an acutal public demo that it just doesn't run right on Nvidia cards or something. I think it looks excellent even when not on ultra settings. I have a short video of the supersampling, though while taking the video the FPS really dropped. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## MilkyWay (Nov 30, 2009)

i didnt rate the console version to highly and i dont know if its going to make a difference if the graphics are nicer

still i might try it out the demo


----------



## shevanel (Nov 30, 2009)

The game ran smooth, I just hear people talking about how GREAT it looked. Sorry, but to me it looked mediocre.

I did see the disclaimer in the demo though that said "These levels are taken from an unfinished product and will not represent the final version" or something.

Your cpu is what causes your fps to drop during recording.

I will be looking around tomorrow for new screens/vids from DX11 users. I wanna see what this DX11 is all about.. from an in-game point of view.. not rendered shots.


----------



## wolf (Dec 1, 2009)

FANTASTIC, my steam updated to say;

Available: 5 December 2009
This game will unlock in approximately 3 days and 19 hours

After assuming I'd be only about ~24 hours away now from what I've posted twice in this thread, steam is starting to piss me off like that.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

shevanel said:


> Your cpu is what causes your fps to drop during recording.
> 
> I will be looking around tomorrow for new screens/vids from DX11 users. I wanna see what this DX11 is all about.. from an in-game point of view.. not rendered shots.



yeah I know about the CPU thing, it's just that with supersampling, the frames drop below a good level. Anyways, here are some DX11 screenshots. You have to remember though, this game is no where near what DX11 can accomplish, there are some features here and there, but nothing "amazing." Games like AVP and beyond will show what DX11 can really do.

I guess they all got resized in the attatchments.

Here is a link to my Photobucket album. Everything is 1920x1200 there:

http://s403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/DiRT 2/


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 1, 2009)

> Get your wheel and pedal sets at the ready for the release of the official DiRT 2 PC demo tomorrow:
> 
> We will be releasing the Official DiRT 2 Demo Tomorrow (1st Dec) at 2pm GMT
> 
> ...



Imma just get the official one tomorrow.


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

I just checked, release has been moved down three days to December 4th.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

ill probably do a mini review detailing cpu clock scaling and crossfire scaling as well with my setup to see how it performs


----------



## shevanel (Dec 1, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Imma just get the official one tomorrow.



I knew something was funky about the demo I ran. It just looked like pure old school ass.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 1, 2009)

looks detailed in the cockpit view but everything else looks normal!


----------



## wiak (Dec 1, 2009)

shevanel said:


> I knew something was funky about the demo I ran. It just looked like pure old school ass.


DX9 looks like shit didnt you get the memo? get a DX11 card


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 1, 2009)

does this demo auto choose what it runs in? as in auto choose dx9/10/11 i ask because i think it looks amazing but i only have a DX10 card.


----------



## wiak (Dec 1, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> does this demo auto choose what it runs in? as in auto choose dx9/10/11 i ask because i think it looks amazing but i only have a DX10 card.


it detects the card, you can check by going into C:\Users\your sexy name\Documents\My Games\DiRT2 Demo\hardwaresettings\ on 7/vista

AMD Radeon HD 4650 is a DX10.1 NOT a DX10 card mind you


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 1, 2009)

im suprised how well my card handles most games and i have the slower version of the HD4650 to  most have 500mhz ram but mine is 400mhz.

some games bring it to its knees like crysis but i dont think much to that game anyway. dirt 2 looks so much better than dirt and runs better so looks like codemasters did some good programing with this game.

after xmas ill get a HD5750 or HD5770 and a new screen to.

hahah demo is messed up was just checking the hardware info and it reads.
<systemInfo OS="Microsoft Windows Vista (Build 6000)

anyone else with win7 notice this?


----------



## wiak (Dec 1, 2009)

7 is based on vista, so it makes sense hehe but the build is kinda off


----------



## Scheich (Dec 1, 2009)

*demo is out now*

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/showthread.php?t=398701


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 1, 2009)

now to see if its any diffrent to the version i downloaded the other day


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 1, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> now to see if its any diffrent to the version i downloaded the other day



Ditto

Edit:
I really am gonna stand my initial feel that this game is turning into some sorta NFS Pro Street/Underground thing... I was looking thru some news and they have a flash game to make TATTOOS!!??? I mean CMON now WTH does that have to do with Rally Racing.... Dirt was a SERIOUS Rally game This one is just turning into some sorta crappy X-Games thing...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

downloading now expect the first info on my mini review to come soon  ill test dx 10 and dx 11 tessalation on and off among other things along with cpu scaling and crossfire scaling etc lets see how this game takes to the 5850s now i just have to make sure to beat erocker to the punch


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 1, 2009)

Well i tested this release and i dont see anything diffrent.

maybe the pic on the mag at the start was diffrent but thats about all i noticed.


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 1, 2009)

animal007uk said:


> Well i tested this release and i dont see anything diffrent.
> 
> maybe the pic on the mag at the start was diffrent but thats about all i noticed.



Yep pretty much felt the same to me as well. I only needed to do the first race and decided I had already played this demo.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 1, 2009)

Download locations have been updated in the OP.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 1, 2009)

I am surprised. 1080p 8xMSAA everything enabled or set on high.


----------



## filip007 (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice...this game runs on x1950xt too...just fine on medium.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 1, 2009)

Depending on the files you have the game can be faster or slower.  If the following has a date of:
-dirt2.exe 11/26/09
-dirt2.exe.cat 11/26/09
-dirt2.exe.cfg 10/28/09
frame rates maybe lower.  

However, if the following has a date of:
-dirt2.exe 11/27/09
-dirt2.exe.cat 11/27/09
-dirt2.exe.cfg 11/27/09
frame rates maybe higher.  This is the current talk of the demo so far.  And some who have tried the demo released today are experiencing lower frame rates from the previous demo.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 1, 2009)

I cant get passed the "AMD Future is Fusion" page.  keeps locking up and my hd5850 maxes out 99%


----------



## erocker (Dec 1, 2009)

Try running these drivers if you aren't already: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU41-Hotfix-to-improve-Dirt2-performance.aspx

Make sure DX is all up to date too: http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-US/aboutGFW/pages/directx.aspx


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah, the demo does install DX as part of the install process.  Which version it is I am not sure.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 1, 2009)

i think it have to do with one of the bink videos
I formated and still got the same problems.  what video comes after the amd one?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 1, 2009)

an intel video at least for me


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 1, 2009)

i give up,  this is just fuckng stupid.  I sure hope the real game doesnt give me these problems.  This isnt the only thing that does this to me.  it happens with certain dxva movies too.  just maxes out my gpu for some reason and bogs down my entire computer till I alt f4 it.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2009)

The game looks great and im not running DX11, it also runs very well.

Also, How do you find what DX you're using in the game?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2009)

Fraps normally will have a black boarder around the number if it's DX10/DX10.1/DX11.  If not its using DX9.  The developer said that if you have Win7 and a DX11 card it will automatically run in DX11.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Fraps normally will have a black boarder around the number if it's DX10/DX10.1/DX11.  If not its using DX9.  The developer said that if you have Win7 and a DX11 card it will automatically run in DX11.



Im using Windows 7 and a DX10 card, so im guessing it runs in DX9.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2009)

The demo is now available at TPU if you haven't noticed yet.


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> The demo is now available at TPU if you haven't noticed yet.



I already downloaded it and played it.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Im using Windows 7 and a DX10 card, so im guessing it runs in DX9.



Yeah it's either DX11 or DX9 for this demo.


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 2, 2009)

DX11 Win7 x64 1920x1080 Max Settings 4xAA HD5770 Stock
Very playable, beautiful, and no hiccups.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Dec 2, 2009)

Whats the FPS ?


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 2, 2009)

FPS


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm really liking this!


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 2, 2009)

i found out what my problem was and at the same time figured out what cause my huge mouse pointer.  ati powerplay is screwing with me for some reason.  I used amd gpu clock tool to lock my clocks and bypass the ati power play.  now the demo works and my mouse pointer didnt grow insanely huge.

got an average of 53fps with minimum of 45 fps with demo at 1920x1080 everything maxed.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 2, 2009)

AH shroomy your in the same boat as me all these AM3 guys got a leg up on us  seems Dirt2 likes AM3 platform as a whole better then it does AM2+ lol


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 2, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Yeah it's either DX11 or DX9 for this demo.



These are some really nice graphic for DX9... Wow, can't wait to see DX11 graphic(gameplay)...


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2009)

This article shows some of the tessellation and HDAO improvements IQ in Dirt 2!  Keep in mind that the benchmark results are using Cat 9.10 not Cat 9.11 or cat 9.11 hotfix, sheesh .

*Hardware tessellated dynamic water​*




Directx9.....................................Directx11



*High Definition Ambient Occlusion​*




Directx9.....................................Directx11


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2009)

> And you'd be correct.* DX9 post processing is done at 1/4 full screen res to save on rendering time, whereas in Dx11 it is done at full screen resolution*. You'll notice this especially at night in game in the light glows etc.
> 
> This is one of the reasons DX11 is considered faster than DX9, because you just can't do this in DX9 without a massive performance hit; so while DX9 version is faster it does so at low image quality; this, then, is the performance and feature benefit of DX11 (and only a small set of DX11 features). Additionally Dx11 HDR is full floating point color depth (R16G16B16A16) whereas DX9 is standard color depth (R8G8B8A8).


source

Interesting, I didn't know DX9 post processing was done at 1/4 full screen.





> *It's an immersion and in-action improvement. Dx11 brings improved quality to the gaming experience by making it easier and more straight forward for developers to implement features (like AO) and allow them to be more consistent and scale with end user hardware.* Additionally direct compute gives the developers a method for providing whatever extra AI/Physics/Post Processing effects the dev team want, in a manner that is hardware agnostic and can be scaled via whatever method they want to implement - hardware detection, check boxes, sliders etc.
> 
> Take tessellation for example. This allows a simple model to become extremely complex with the developer having to do little to nothing compared to previously where many different models of differing detail would be needed. This helps to reduce poly count on far away objects to keep long draw distance scenes have high frame rates and as you get closer reduces texture bandwidth needed (DX11 specifies the ability to copy and apply high definition compressed textures via hardware, previously this would need to be loaded, decompressed, and processed - now it's just processed) and increased poly count makes the object more realistic with imposing the need for a very rarely needed super detailed object that costs massive amounts of developer time to create and implement in game.
> 
> ...


source


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 3, 2009)

anyone managed to get a benchmark run with more than 60 fps avg?

a method to check whether dx10/10.1 support exists is to run a benchmark with force dx9 via config file and then run again without it on a non-dx11 card. if the results are the same it uses dx9, if it's different it uses something different to dx9, but not dx11 so 10 or 10.1


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh really? 0.o 
I will try it now to see...


Side note.  I found something interesting about Blue Ripple:


> DiRT 2 introduces the new Rapture3D OpenAL driver from Blue Ripple Sound. On a slow PC, this matches the quality of the old 'generic software' driver, but on a fast system (such as a *modern Quad core PC*) it can deliver performance equal or superior to that of the best hardware acceleration. Rapture3D tests your CPU performance and auto-configures to suit. The two 'Quality' options in the Rapture3D tab of the Rapture3D Speaker Layout application, installed with the game, allow you to give more or less CPU time for sound. The latency (delay between game action and hearing the result) can also be tailored by adjusting the Default Buffer settings. Increase these if you hear stuttering of the entire audio mix; decrease them to make the audio respond more quickly to the controls. This only has an effect when Rapture3D is selected in the game audio menu.
> 
> The version of Rapture3D shipped with DiRT 2 is tailored to this game, but Rapture3D is also available for many other PC games that use OpenAL, with extra features such as custom speaker layouts and low-latency ASIO2 output for professional soundcards not normally supported by games. Contact Blue Ripple Sound for details: http://www.blueripplesound.com


source


Edit: forcing DX9 returned the same benchmark results.


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 3, 2009)

its great fun on a steering wheel, been playing the demo over and over for the last hour.

Just wish i had the logitech G25, i did take a look at the G27 but its £309 in most places neer me lol.

Just had a look in my harddware config for the demo and it has an option to force DX9 so that would make me think it also uses DX10 maybe.

im going to test now.


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 3, 2009)

In the benchmark I got 50FPS, 41 minimum at 1680x1050, everything maxed dx11 with my shiny new 5770 at stock settings.  Very pretty game.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 3, 2009)

the game looks good but cant really notice any graphic features, wasnt expecting much anyways, oh well the game waz free


----------



## RaPiDo987 (Dec 3, 2009)

*DX9 and DX11 in directory*



W1zzard said:


> anyone managed to get a benchmark run with more than 60 fps avg?
> 
> a method to check whether dx10/10.1 support exists is to run a benchmark with force dx9 via config file and then run again without it on a non-dx11 card. if the results are the same it uses dx9, if it's different it uses something different to dx9, but not dx11 so 10 or 10.1



Went through my directory and notice this...


----------



## selway89 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just gave it a quick run. ATI CCC is 9.10 @ native res 8xmsaa and everything highest they will go DX11.
I know in the image it doesnt show this but i changed it after i took the screenie.





















I have to say I am very very impressed with both the game and my graphics card.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 4, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> anyone managed to get a benchmark run with more than 60 fps avg?



Here is mine.






I never saw less than 87FPS


----------



## animal007uk (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi again all  i never thought to try this before but on my HD4650 this game only lets me choose medium for post proccessing, i decided the look in the config file and i changed the setting from 1 to 2 and the FPS has droped a bit, and the option in the settings in the game now says custom, ima test the benchmark and see what i get now lol.

p.s most my other setting are on ultra to and no MSAA

ok so with a setting of 2 in my config file i got an minimum of 26FPS in the game benchmark.

When set to 1 i get 34FPS min.

cant see a diff in graphics over 1 and 2.

i set to 3 and it looked cleaner and the lighting effects seemed better and i got 28.8FPS min.

set tesselation to true in config am to mashed to see if there is any graphical diff but lowest FPS in benchmark is now 31.1 hmm.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 4, 2009)

*Is Dirt 2 using some form of non DX11 tessallation? Answer: NO*

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" ?>
- <hardware_settings_config version="51">
- <cpu>
<threadStrategy parallelUpdateRender="true" workerMapFile="system/workerMap4Core.xml" forceFeedbackProcessor="3" dvdStorageProcessor="3" dataSetMonitorProcessor="1" renderProcessor="0" updateProcessor="2" fileStreamProcessor="3" />
</cpu>
- <audio_card>
<audio mixing="hardware" />
</audio_card>
- <graphics_card>
<directx forcedx9="false" />
- <resolution width="1280" height="1024" aspect="normal" fullscreen="true" vsync="0" multisampling="4xmsaa">
<refreshRate rate="75" />
</resolution>
<gamma level="1.0" />
</graphics_card>
<graphics_detail level="high" />
<shadows enabled="true" size="2048" maskQuality="1" />
<particles enabled="true" wind="true" dynamicRes="false" />
*<crowd enabled="true" detail="1" tessellation="true" />*
<cloth enabled="true" detail="1" />
<postprocess quality="1" />
<groundcover mode="blended" clutter="true" />
<objects lod="1.5" maxlod="0" />
<trees lod="1.5" maxlod="0" />
<vehicles characterQuality="4" lodQuality="3" />
<envmap faces="6" size="1024" forceBilinear="false" />
*<water update="true" detail="2" tessellation="true" />*
<mirrors enabled="true" forceBilinear="false" width="2048" height="512" car_maxlod="0" car_culldist="500.0" />
<skidmarks enabled="true" />
<dynamic_ambient_occ enabled="true" quality="1" />
<night_lighting volumes="true" lights="0" shadows="true" />
<physics environmentalDamage="true" vehicleDamage="true" />
<input device_type="auto" />
<motion enabled="true" ip="dbox" port="20777" delay="1" extradata="0" />
</hardware_settings_config>

According to the developer:


> The tessellation flag is ignored in the DX9 path. We only tessellate in DX11.


source

Just in case someone asks...


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Dec 4, 2009)

anyone missing it on there steam now.  I went to check and see if its ready to install yet and its gone now.  I dont even know where my coupon is now.


----------

